# I lost a friend yesterday...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rocky Keyes was a local drag racer that I met three years ago through a friend that also races. There's a group of about six of them all good natured people who I've had the pleasure of hanging out with even though I don't race.

Last night during a testing pass at Baytown there was a puff of smoke and he lost control of his car at about 160 mph. Rocky was pronounced dead on the scene.

I can't even describe the way I feel right now. You may have seen my images of him and his car here before, but here's one last tribute. God speed my friend.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent.

Shooter


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers and condolences to all of Rocky Keyes' family and friends.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I heard aout it also, Prayers sent to his family and the racing community.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm sorry.... prayers sent


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that . 

Dave


----------



## pawpawfishes (Oct 5, 2004)

*Prayers*

My family's prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Godspeed


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my condolences to you and rocky's family.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I'm really sorry for the loss of your friend, Rusty. My heartfelt condolences to the family and all his friends.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Godspeed,Prayers sent.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

truly sorry to hear this.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Rusty. He was fortunate to have known you and shared your love of racing with you. His memory will live on in your photographs.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

So sorry to hear....prayer sent.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry Rusty. I know it is a shock. I'm sure he loved your photos, and like Fishphoto said, his memory will live on through them.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

So sorry to hear that Rusty. I lost a good 2cool fishing buddy more than a year ago. It takes some time to get through it. Looking at our past fishing trips together always brings up good memories now. Prayers sent to you and your friend's family.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

I am very sorry, I heard about it through some friends that race at HRP. Our prayers are sent to yours and Rocky's family. Godspeed


----------

